# What artists/bands are you freakin' out about lately?



## lajm (Aug 20, 2017)

Personally I've been listening to Guided By Voices a lot lately. Love that whole short song, lo-fi, ultra melodic sound that they got. From just the last two days I've scrobbled like almost 300 songs of theirs or something. Shit is wild.






what other stuff have you been listening to a lot lately?


----------



## SilverViolets (Aug 20, 2017)

For the past few months, I've been obsessing over eurodance again. I've been listening to Italobrothers nonstop, and honestly, I have no regrets.
Most people already know their song Stamp On The Ground, but I definitely like this one better.





Other than my old 15-year-old's obsessions, I've been listening to the original German version of The Count of Monte Cristo. Never saw the play, but wow is the music beautiful. Wow I found the English version just as good, something about the original just makes it better.


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 20, 2017)

I have this one playlist on Spotify that I listen to all the time. It's about 5 hours long, and if I could count all the times I've listened to it I would probably be up in the thousands by now.
There are only three different bands on it (except for a few extra songs I've thrown in over the years), being Raubtier, Sabaton and Amon Amarth.

I can't post a youtube link, but I'll post the playlist instead. (It's mostly Swedish songs btw, and I don't know if the link will work properly)


----------



## lajm (Aug 20, 2017)

Brejvarr Ulfhedne said:


> I have this one playlist on Spotify that I listen to all the time. It's about 5 hours long, and if I could count all the times I've listened to it I would probably be up in the thousands by now.
> There are only three different bands on it (except for a few extra songs I've thrown in over the years), being Raubtier, Sabaton and Amon Amarth.
> 
> I can't post a youtube link, but I'll post the playlist instead. (It's mostly Swedish songs btw, and I don't know if the link will work properly)


viking skit. Najs.


----------



## lajm (Aug 20, 2017)

Oh yeah i've also been listening to Dan Berglund a lot. Socialist swede singer, one of the best.




makes me shed a tear everytime :')


----------



## Peppermint Tea 2D (Aug 30, 2017)

Gorillaz, most definitely. They make so much new stuff and they even make things for the characters, such as their own playlists on Spotify (called G-Mixes)!

I always keep watching the music video for Strobelite, the animation is impressive!


----------

